# NBAD. (New boat anchor day)



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I got the anchor from the HMS TRAYNOR the other day.....


















YVM chassis and transformers..and a few other bits included. Mostly an opportunistic purchase that got me out of the house, I expect it to take a while to get to it but bought it mostly to just have... and to have a better output to put into my YBA1 that has the wrong output in it. I know, this still isn't correct, but it has 4, 8, 16 ohm outputs and it's the right size.
This can, apparently, be turned into a nice hot rod Marshall clone as it has 4 preamp sockets.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That should be fun. I'm envious.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Nice score...lots of spare room on that chassis


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Paul Running said:


> Nice score...lots of spare room on that chassis
> View attachment 399863


Ha! Yes it's a big chassis for sure.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

Awesome! I built a Plexi/2203 out of one last year and it sounds great!


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

Found a couple pics of the one I did.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Jim Jones said:


> Found a couple pics of the one I did.
> 
> View attachment 399960
> 
> View attachment 399961


That's awesome, thank you! Some inspiration will help for sure.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

I didn’t draw it out beforehand so I was rather pleased there was just enough room on the board to do the JCM800 2204 and Plexi preamps!


----------



## Patrice Brousseau (Aug 12, 2020)

Those YVM-1’s with chokes are really sleepers. I use mine (1968) as a general purpose amp for DAW playing as it is quite clean. No mods to the input circuit, just the usual electrolytics replacement. Later versions had less output taps options if I’m not mistaken.

It was my first bass amp two and a half years ago and it was quite good at that.


----------

